# XSLT collections ?



## bygones (11. Sep 2009)

Hey,

gibt es in xslt eine art collection die elemente aufnehmen kann.

also in etwa

```
<xsl:variable name="myCollection">
<xsl:for-each select="/anything/foo">
  myCollection.add(.)
...
```

ich will per xslt xml stuecke durchlaufen und mir speichern damit ich spaeter nicht erneut ueber alle moeglichkeiten iterieren muss (da per if abfrage nur manche in betracht gezogen werden).

geht das ? oder gibts was besseres ?

Thx


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (11. Sep 2009)

xpath union (operator: |) vereinigt die ergebnismengen:

```
x | y/x
```


----------



## bygones (11. Sep 2009)

danke - werd ich ausprobieren


----------

